# Mealworms, Wax Worms, Crickets and Locust



## georgeheathcote (Mar 30, 2010)

Right...

Mini Mealworms, Wax Worms, Crickets and Locust

Which can go in the fridge and which need food and bug gel?

Thanks!:2thumb:


----------



## cadoline (Apr 10, 2010)

hi, putting any of them in the fridge in my experiance this has only killed them! although i have read this is supposed to keep them is a state of hiburnation its never worked for me. :gasp:

Hoppers need to be warm and i feed veg eg spring greens, cabbage etc oh and fish food,
Meal worms i keep in bug grub and bran again if you want give them some apple or celery (make sure they dont go mouldy) 
Wax worms i make up honey and bran mix with a bit of wax and pollon
and as for crikets i hate them! lol so i dnt know :lol2:
hth


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

the only ones i keep in the fridge are wax worm as they're just a treat. I find that they last about 6-9 weeks in the fridge!!

Hoppers need to be transferred into a larger tub, I put some extra egg carton or a toilet roll in there. then feed spring greens/savoy cabbage/carrot peelings/dandelion leaves.

I have 2 adult leos + baby and 2 sub adult tokays and 3 tubs of quality livefood last about 2 weeks!!


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

waxworms are the only ones of those which will last well in the firdge.

Have a look at the following guides for more information...

Cricket Info : LivefoodsForGood.co.uk, the best livefood at the best price

Locust Info : LivefoodsForGood.co.uk, the best livefood at the best price

Waxworm Info : LivefoodsForGood.co.uk, the best livefood at the best price

Mealworm Info : LivefoodsForGood.co.uk, the best livefood at the best price


----------



## Sledge (Jul 27, 2010)

LFG said:


> waxworms are the only ones of those which will last well in the firdge.
> 
> Have a look at the following guides for more information...
> 
> ...


 
I will be buying from here in the near future. I've been paying over the odds from Insects Direct.


----------

